# def fluid good price????



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

good price for the jugs

absolutely the pump price is betterer

sadly i have no pumps near me nor on my routes


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've seen DEF at the pump anywhere from $2.07 to $2.79. 2/$25 would not be a good price for 2.5 Gal. DEF, at least in the U.S. I can find name brand DEF for $11.99 all the time at most Fleet/Farm type stores and WalMart, and $10.49 on sale at the Fleet/Farm sores. Last time I went to WalMart, I saw that they now have DEF in their SuperTech store brand for under $9 per 2.5 Gal. jug. Not quite as good as the pump, but getting pretty close.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I have paid as high as 14.99 for Blue Def. Maybe it was a bit less, but at Advance Auto there is always a 20% coupon available.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Farm and Fleet has it on sale every other week for 8.99 per 2.5 gallon.


----------

